# Fuck it, I am on the Strowman Hype Train



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*This guy, this fucking guy.*

His mic skills are really solid, He is fucking huge, he is Fast, He is strong, the full package.

This is easily the next Big Show of the WWE, they have something special with this guy.

Basically he is everything people wanted Ryback to be.

Count me in. (Apparently, he is really humble also backstage, and a crazy hard worker)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I bet my man @Erik. loves the sound of this :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They have been doing a great job with him lately, but that's basically because they've ackowledged his shortcomings, are playing his strengths and haven't been using him too much which would have gotten him exposed in less time than it takes to say "BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUNNN".

Be ready to watch WWE driving it into the ground soon and then scratching their heads when he'll eventually get go away heat on a weekly basis.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

He's actually pretty amazing. Is so quick and athletic for his size, has the legit tough bastard look about him and if you're looking for a guy to beat Lesnar for example he's easily the most believable guy on the roster to do it. He has a huge future, he's been booked superbly thus far, I'm expecting him to get a main-event push sometime in 2017.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun has been entertaining so far. I hope he becomes an even better performer for his future 

By the way, did anyone else see Braun raise his arms in victory after beating the New Day? I think I heard cheers while he was celebrating.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Right there with ya. His voice is AMAZING, and he's a textbook definition of a Lightning Brusier. 

Can't wait to see him with some gold around his cut waist! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Funny how once you got him away from the Wyatt Family, he suddenly got better...

But yeah, Braun's growing on me. The dude has been gold in the backstage segments lately, I loved that one a couple of weeks ago with Chris Jericho when he had Chris' List and wanted him to say please to get it back


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

So far so good on the Strowman front. A highlight since the split. (Y)


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince wants people to take the brass ring and run with it.

Well Braun is making the WWE recrate a "Braun" ring instead and run with that.

What a star we have here. And he is getting cheers organically, not forced.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

777 said:


> So far so good on the Strowman front. A highlight since the split. (Y)


Seriously. The split has been the best thing to happen for some of the roster, Strowman and Miz being big highlights.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You have to give acts like Strowman TIME. Nobody gets that anymore. The squash matches exist to get the guy's offense over while he learns how to somewhat work given his size. Like we were just talking about this in that "Would Taker succeed if he debuted today?" thread. He was barely better, if at all, than Braun Strowman when he first started out. Nor did WWE put him in matches that would expose that. 

Strowman really sucked when he started. Now he just kind of sucks. But the thing is he doesn't have to be a good wrestler. He just has to get over as an unstoppable force.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This Strowman hype sure does sound a lot like when Roman was in The Shield. I'll wait until he gets into the title picture and people collectively "realize" he sucks .*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

While I personally like Corbin more, but I do hope WWE doesn't fuck up Strowman down the line.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrong thread


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrong thread


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

He has great size and he moves well for his size, but he needs to work on his charisma.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*More power to you, I actually don't sweat the dude much, he's pretty well utilized.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> He has great size and he moves well for his size, but he needs to work on his charisma.


Charisma isn't something you learn it's something you have.

That being said his the first monster development guy I've been excited about in a long while. Hopefully wwe give him room to grow and wait til early 2018 for a main event run


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Why? He fucking sucks at everything. Don't worry, you'll all realize it soon enough.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

You're LATE!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I DON'T LIKE SCARVES AND I DON'T LIKE YOU!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Put Strowman against Reigns in a US Title feud and people will love Strowman even more. Then put Strowman against Brock at WM 33 and smarks be like:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I have to admit I wasn't a fan in the beginning, but he has completely won me over in the past few months. This guy is fucking awesome. It's so refreshing to see a guy on this show who comes across like a legitimate bad motherfucker.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I remember last year we were getting word of a potential Taker vs Braun or Lesnar vs Braun match at WM and nearly vomiting at the thought. This year, I'd love to see that.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> I remember last year we were getting word of a potential Taker vs Braun or Lesnar vs Braun match at WM and nearly vomiting at the thought. This year, I'd love to see that.


Taker-Braun would like to see more, save Brock and Braun for later. They could do a MNR vs. SDL inter-promotional match with Taker fighting Braun at WM 33.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

So far I think he is okay. But IMO like every big monster type wrestling character Big Show/Diesel/Batista, he needs a Hogan/HBK/Triple H to be with.


----------



## IWp (Aug 23, 2014)

If he is the next Big Show, I hope that he turns a little less hahahahah.


----------



## jamiedavies02 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thoughts on Braun winning the Royal Rumble? 40/1 with Paddy Power, has a better chance than his odds suggest for me.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

He should be the guy to completely fucking squash Brock when the time is right.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hes entertaining, simple as that.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Cooper09 said:


> I remember last year we were getting word of a potential Taker vs Braun or Lesnar vs Braun match at WM and nearly vomiting at the thought. This year, I'd love to see that.


When it was hinted pretty much everyone on here had the same opinion.. 
Amazing how a bit of appropriate booking and willingness to improve can shift opinions in a short time.


WWE need to develop a more defined look/marketable gimmick for him and he'll be made.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

He sucks. He's shitty. No talent.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait for Strowman to squash Lesnar and get rid of that bore for life. Take him to fucking Strowman City.


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

I foresee the future. One Superman punch and Strowman is knocked out.
Roman Reigns is now the greatest of all times.
Thank you Vince


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Good for Strowman.
Its good to finally see at least 1 person on RAW benefited from the brand split


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

to be honest i don't see it, seems to me a very limited performer with whom the wwe is doing all the right things

it does bring a smile to my face seeing people hyped about him and legit giving a fuck about a guy.. it's not that common anymore


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If you aren't on the train, you better hop on because we're going all the way.

Oh and go catch up on his podcast with Austin. It's probably the best one Austin has done.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Braun is a great monster heel, that is starting to show little signs of maybe being more. The true test for how good Braun will be long-term will come after a couple faces are put over him and if he can or is allowed to develop a character just beyond being an unbeatable monster.

I go back to the earlier poster who said Braun is what people wanted Ryback to be, right now he is just about exactly the same as what Ryback was, once Ryback was beaten a few times he fell off, so like I said that will be the true test of the long-term value of Stroman.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Braun is a great monster heel, that is starting to show little signs of maybe being more. The true test for how good Braun will be long-term will come after a couple faces are put over him and if he can or is allowed to develop a character just beyond being an unbeatable monster.
> 
> I go back to the earlier poster who said Braun is what people wanted Ryback to be, right now he is just about exactly the same as what Ryback was, once Ryback was beaten a few times he fell off, so like I said that will be the true test of the long-term value of Stroman.


I think what makes Strowman better then Ryback is that Strowman shows that he is a legit strong powerhouse. He's the strongest guy on the roster right now bar none. His moves LOOK brutal and powerful. I think he'll be fine after a loss.

But it HAS to be booked correctly.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I think what makes Strowman better then Ryback is that Strowman shows that he is a legit strong powerhouse. He's the strongest guy on the roster right now bar none. His moves LOOK brutal and powerful. I think he'll be fine after a loss.
> 
> *But it HAS to be booked correctly*.


Famous last words of the McMahon Run WWE :vince5


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

I don't love him, I don't hate him. He's probably my least favorite from the wyatt family.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Funny that threads like this are being created when just a month, or two ago, I had made a comment regarding Strowman, and me hoping that he makes it successful because due to his size, he has more potential to be a draw, than a Finn Balor type, but got negative repped because I made that statement, lol, and the comment on being negged was "No point in debating with a troll".

As I said before, give everybody time before you can jump to conclusive judgement about a performer. Strowman has showed this much improvement, here's to hoping that he improves enough to be accepted in the main event scene because guys like him are more believable to be ass kickers than wrestlers like Balor, Zayn, Owens, Rollins, Styles, all of which I have no problem with, but the WWE needs more big guys that can work well.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

ermmm I dunno

I really want a big man to succeed in the modern WWE but Strauman walks in an awkward manner, which is probably due to his spingy, platform shoes. He just isn't as quick as commentators wana make him out to be. But he does look like a genuine threat and he could be used perfectly as THE GUY to build new faces/stars around.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm jut copying and pasting this from Braun promo thread as I think it fits here just as well. I'm on the hype train too, for the following reasons (and also what I would do with the situation)

"Strowman is in a pretty unique position right now, not only because of his physical attributes, but also of public perception (let's try and look at it from a casual's perspective here.) I'll list the things I've noticed then what I'd personally do if I was booking him.

1.He's huge and CUT. Like seriously. He's not a Big Show or a Kane or even a Taker. This dude is a lot more ripped. And he has height.
2.He's nowhere near as bad on the mic as I thought he'd be.
3.Despite the Wyatt Family burials, I personally don't feel he's tainted the same way as the other 3 because of him being so much newer.
4.He's basically an unknown factor. We've seen him squash jobbers and beat Sin Cara easily. He actually hasn't "properly" faced any real names 1 on 1. That's a big strength.
5.As evidenced on this forum of SMARKS, right now the fanbase is screaming out for a big, larger than life "classic wrestler" he's got the size and shape for that.
6.He's probably the only man in WWE you could stand next to Brock with his shirt off and think "oh shit, this looks like a fight." And I include Roman, Cass, Corbin and any of the other "bigger" guys on the roster.

With all that being said, I'd change his gimmick entirely. Let him play out whatever little feuds they have in this current squash match shit, then start the face turn. Gradually have him evolve from this former Wyatt, beast-like character into a more clean cut (shave the beard shorter at least, he looks like a bum like the rest of the Wyatts) traditional "wrestler." Whilst this is going on, you finally do the Roman turn and then use Roman to squash the fuck out of ALL of the favourites, hell have him team up with Nia and let her squash all the women for good measure. When the heat has built to colossal levels (shouldn't take long in all honesty) enter Strowman from stage right. If you dress this guy up the right way, show off his physique and stand him next to anyone on that roster INCLUDING Lesnar, he's going to look legit. So make him, why the fuck not? Put him over Roman - endearing him with the Roman haters, whilst also giving the anti-smarks their new "hero." Then put him in some feuds with solid workers (Rollins, Neville, Zayne, anyone who can bump like a madman if they need to) and again, put him over. Don't rocket push him to a title, but make it very clear through booking that this youngster with the change of direction is a legit up and coming force. Then you give heel Lesnar the belt and there's a much better use for the "Streak rub" at Wrestlemania than Roman. Make Strowman a "modern hogan" type without the cheese. It's a hella risky move, but monster heels are shit these days and on a time limit, superhero MASSIVE face guys with physiques like that are lacking, so take a shot. That's what I'd do at least."


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kipping up all the way to the main event :mark:


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

He's grown on me too, but I still think he should change his looks. That beard isn't doing him any good, he should trim it like Roode or Orton, change his haircut and pants.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wish he done this after winning his matches.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Funny how once you got him away from the Wyatt Family, he suddenly got better...
> 
> But yeah, Braun's growing on me. The dude has been gold in the backstage segments lately, I loved that one a couple of weeks ago with Chris Jericho when he had Chris' List and wanted him to say please to get it back


According to Braun his time with the Wyatt's was what helped him, what made him better was working with Rowan, Harper, Big Show and Kane on house shows and backstage until he was ready. 

This implication that the Wyatt's were holding him back is simply a way for people to snipe at Bray.



Legit BOSS said:


> *This Strowman hype sure does sound a lot like when Roman was in The Shield. I'll wait until he gets into the title picture and people collectively "realize" he sucks .*


Two different things completely. Difference between a monster heel and a company face.....not even close.



AmWolves10 said:


> He has great size and he moves well for his size, but he needs to work on his charisma.


How do we know this? His character has a different sort of charisma. I think he's done well. But we just don't know how much charisma he has.


----------



## askhim (Sep 12, 2016)

He's a great big guy. Some people can hate on him but would they rather have him or Big Show on the show?

He's constantly improving and will only get better, that's not to say give him the title but he's really turning heads at the moment.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good for you. I'm not buying into the hype.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I have always liked him but the way he took out the New Day man


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

He is one of the highlights of an otherwise shit show right now. The guy is legit on the mic and can easily become the next great monster for the WWE if used right.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

If he can continue to improve at his current clip, let him replace Lesnar as the biggest bad ass on the roster. Doing so establishes another kick ass superstar while simultaneously solving their Roman issue as well. You can book Roman as strong as you want as long as there is a comparatively booked alternative. Kills some of the heat on Reigns and makes Braun a big deal as well. Just take your time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strowmania is running wild! :mark: Bring on a renewed rivalry with Ellsworth. :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe Raw got the superior Wyatt.

:lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I've always liked him because I grew up preferring the big dudes like Kane, Vader, Taker, Nash and so on.

Anyways, he's really improved. I'd like to see him take Owens' title eventually. 

He needs a new attire, though.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

IN


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jericho and Braun were comedy gold this week

A big monster who talks like a child bully :Rollins


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Cipher said:


> I've always liked him because I grew up preferring the big dudes like Kane, Vader, Taker, Nash and so on.
> 
> Anyways, he's really improved. I'd like to see him take Owens' title eventually.
> 
> He needs a new attire, though.


same, i hated all the stick he got last year just after he debuted

id have him wear what vince used to wear when he wrestled


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

PunkShoot said:


> Basically he is everything people wanted Ryback to be


Do you mean this as if Ryback failed to be a total package ? 

Not attacking you or anything, I'm just not sure what you meant. I believe Ryback could have been huge. He could have been Orton/Cena/Kane-huge and carried the company in the following years. But they never really gave him a chance. He should have beaten Mark Henry at Wrestlemania and been given a World title run IMO.

To me, he was a total package.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree, I'm really starting to see something special in the guy. He might even have a bit of "it factor" about him.

I'd be super into Strowman vs Reigns for the US title at Mania. Strowman can kill Reigns and hold that title for a while while he establishes himself as a force of nature before moving on to the main event somewhere down the road.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Oh hell yeah! Braun Strowman is amazing. Last night performance in that six-man tag-team was outstanding and he was cheered by the sleepy crowd. It's amazing.

This man deserves a push and should win a title soon. Finally, someone that's different with tons of talent with him. His running powerbomb is fucking impressive that'll make The British Bulldog proud.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been loving Braun since his first squash match. I love me some big dudes just wrecking shit. His promo delivery is also good and his voice matches his look. Plus i know he has a ton of personality thatll come shining through.

Anyone else think theyre testing him as a Face? Crowds are starting to pop for him more and more. He also hasnt picked on any faces lately it seems.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Hes impressive but can still improve.

Needs to do something like Kane did in 98. 






He needs to get a proper monster gimmick and be protected. Lots of easy wins, Dq finishes, interference losses.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Gets booked like a geek - everybody hates him.

Gets booked like a monster - now he's Flavour Of The Week.

AMAZING what good, sensible booking can do to a popularity of a wrestler, right? unk2

Let's not go overboard though. He's fun to listen to on the mic, but that doesn't cut it enough for me. Give him longer matches and instances where he has to fend for himself instead of facing guys who can bump around for him and then we'll see how he gets on.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like he's going to be a good 1, great to see a potential new star. Hope the WWE doesn't drop the ball on him.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This Strowman hype sure does sound a lot like when Roman was in The Shield. I'll wait until he gets into the title picture and people collectively "realize" he sucks .*


Does that mean we will have to listen to you relentlessly defend and make excuses for him at every given opportunity no matter the circumstances?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Simon's Gift Of Hell said:


> Oh hell yeah! Braun Strowman is amazing. Last night performance in that six-man tag-team was outstanding and he was cheered by the sleepy crowd. It's amazing.
> 
> This man deserves a push and should win a title soon. Finally, someone that's different with tons of talent with him. His running powerbomb is fucking impressive that'll make The British Bulldog proud.


_*The great British Bulldog would be proud of him if he were alive today because I am proud of him. Braun Strowman as you said is amazing. He is improving in the ring month after month and since his draft to Raw. The man has been simply awesome. I can finally get behind a big man again that is unstoppable and is fast for a guy his size. 

I do agree with you here, he does deserve a push. And maybe even a title reign soon because the man just keeps on improving. Also he has improved on the mic as well. Since he got drafted to Raw. I became a fan of his because this man can go and is ready to stop anyone at any given time. Braun is going to be doing some amazing things for years to come. *_:fuckyeah


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

they should pair strowman and elsworth together :draper2

i think it would be comedy gold :aj


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> they should pair strowman and elsworth together :draper2
> 
> i think it would be comedy gold :aj


The Roar and Jaw connection?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

ROARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

No kidding. He's grown on me a lot since his squash matches started. He has that rare AURA that most people are missing, a super intense voice, pretty decent mic skills and he looks legit as fuck. His theme is really badass and intense. If he can make his matches a bit more varied, he'll have the whole package.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This. His podcast with Austin made me a fan. Such a humble and cool dude. Could listen to those talk for hours.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been saying from the jump that he is outstanding. He feels like a legit powerhouse with his intense move set and all. People just labeled him a muscle geek and turned the other cheek. You see what happens when you give wrestlers a chance? He's a future world champion in my opinion, but let it happen organically and don't force it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I was lukewarm on him from the get go, but since the brand split he has grown on me. I like the way that they have booked him so far. With his size he has the potential to be a fantastic monster heel. And as it was pointed out earlier, I would continue with the slow build. If they start fast tracking him too soon, it could dramatically hurt his momentum.

What I would like to see is his push picking up steam on the Road to WM. Culminating with a match at WM with him against the Undertaker. Now I know some of you are probably shaking your heads at that - hear me out. Taker can't have many matches left. He has already given the rub from his Streak to Lesnar. What does he have left to give anyone other than just another match?

His career.

I think it would really help launch Braun as a credible monster heel (not to mention maybe garner some more legitimate heel heat) if he faces Undertaker at WM and hurts him so bad that he is forced to retire and never wrestle again (speaking kayfabe, of course). Let him go on a path of destruction after that, solidifying him as a force in the ring.

What a potential monster badass they have on their hands! :mark:


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah I can admit that he's grown on me a lot week after week. We all know his great potential of being a monster heel through the squash matches, and his promos are improving each week. But time will tell for sure to see if this comes to fruition.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Well the dude did help get Ellsworth over. That is a massive plus for me.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I've become a fan too.

Would be cool if he got some sort of Night of destruction like Kane used to. 

Just have him come out interfere every match and fuck everyone up.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah me too but I just don't understand if he's a Face or a Heel ¿¡


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

The inevitable stare down he is going to have with Lesner is going to be brilliant

plus the feud writes itself with Brock going up against someone who everyone thinks can beat him (and I'm ignoring all this Goldberg stuff at the mo)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

They're using him way better than I thought they would after those squash matches. He's actually likable and not a complete joke.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Can't they just get him a set of pants that DOESN'T look like he pissed himself? I mean seriously, am I the only one totally bothered by this?


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

Is there any doubt at all that Strowman/Wyatt will somehow help each other in this one?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Can't they just get him a set of pants that DOESN'T look like he pissed himself? I mean seriously, am I the only one totally bothered by this?


Better?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Gotta say, i absolutely hated Strowman during his initial stint with the Wyatts, for me, apart from his size the guy was useless, but seeing him since the brand split, his new look is great, while he's obviously not the greatest ring worker, his moves are so high impact, his promos are entertaining and his agility is extremely impressive.

Well done to him for improving so much.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Strowman has greatly risen in my eyes, especially after those segments with Jericho.

His voice is so intimidating, I keep expecting him to shout "bend over" in one of these backstage segments.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

He's doing well. There is still the ever present danger of Vince jumping the gun and sticking a rocket up his ass before he is ready. Roman was well liked at one point, let's not forget.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Please give us Strowman vs Brock at WM


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This Strowman hype sure does sound a lot like when Roman was in The Shield. I'll wait until he gets into the title picture and people collectively "realize" he sucks .*


It does have a certain parallel doesn't it.

The main difference, I would deduce is once Reigns was split from The Shield, his flaws were exposed. And add to that, he was pushed while being very green and flawed. Also, there were several character missteps with his development over the past 2-3 years.

Strowman has been allowed to work to moreso hone his monster skills with jobbers and find his niche and create a _*consistent*_ character to base his work off of. People like consistency. Keeping the promos short and sweet with the deep menacing voice adds to the character.


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> He should be the guy to completely fucking squash Brock when the time is right.


A match like that would certainly get that Brock/Taker WM30 reaction :heyman5


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Will be the next big guy for WWE in Years.

Improved on me massively. One of my favourite wrestlers currently.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He’s a guy who they’ve actually taken their time with and a justification of why squash matches are beneficial for guys like him.

A big man who is athletic enough to move in the ring and a big man with an actual intimidating voice. The crowd reactions are growing and as long as they keep taking their time with him, he’ll be a great asset in the future.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

hes defeinetly improving!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There have been quite a few Strowman threads recently and I noticed my man @Loudness hasn't posted in them. I know you were a big fan when he debuted initially, are you happy with his booking and how do you see him going in the future, how would you book him from here?


----------



## sewagerat (Feb 26, 2015)

Shame he could only look his best vs stiff guys - Sheamus, Reigns, Brock...we need more Steiner and Goldberg to take his offence legitimately. Looks like he always takes it easier to not hurt his opponent like when he ran into Shane.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

sewagerat said:


> Shame he could only look his best vs stiff guys - Sheamus, Reigns, Brock...we need more Steiner and Goldberg to take his offence legitimately. Looks like he always takes it easier to not hurt his opponent like when he ran into Shane.


 Shame Sheamus isn't a face right now, it'd be a great feud for Braun.

Sheamus excels at working with stiff workers (Cesaro/Wyatts) and big guys (having given Show and Henry some of their best matches) so it'd be a real opportunity for Strauman to have some sweet sngles matches.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm more on the Cassidy hype train...
But Strowman could easily have a memorable feud with him... he could be the King Kong Bundy to Cassidy's Hogan.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

He has improved but there's still a long way to go so calm your tits, gentlemen (and ladies).


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been a fan since his debut..the way he destroyed Ambrose and Reigns was a sight to see, he looked like evil big brother of Bray.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I was advocating in his favor back when everyone wanted him shitcanned, so I suppose that I've always been on the proverbial train... soda speak. He has presence and intensity, that's already a hell of a start. He can be what Big Show never was -- a correctly booked giant. The WWE is in terrible need of one.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Lol. It was never hype he was always legit. Most of you rejected him based on his size alone and the mere fact he had no prior experience on the Independent scene.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BehindYou said:


> Shame Sheamus isn't a face right now, it'd be a great feud for Braun.
> 
> Sheamus excels at working with stiff workers (Cesaro/Wyatts) and big guys (having given Show and Henry some of their best matches) so it'd be a real opportunity for Strauman to have some sweet sngles matches.


Is Strowman a heel though? I'm not really clear on his alignment at the moment. The only thing that really suggests he's not a face is he's going up against hometown jobbers but if I remember correctly, he said on Austin's podcast that he doesn't really know if he is a face or heel, he just goes out there and beats people up and if the fans boo him they boo him, if they want to cheer him for beating someone up they can cheer him.

Then again, that was back in August I believe. I think a Sheamus/Strowman feud would be awesome though, you're right.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

It's nice to see him getting some support but I feel like most of you are going to turn on him once he finally has a single's ppv match and it's not a 5* workrate classic. Strowman has a lot of potential but he hasn't had a lot of single's matches so far in his career and they've mostly been against Sin Cara and Big Show, there will be growing pains and probably a couple early duds. We've all seen how quickly hype can turn to backlash amongst the IWC, for that reason I expect to see him on the constant burial list along with Sasha and Roman.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's nice to see him getting some support but I feel like most of you are going to turn on him once he finally has a single's ppv match and it's not a 5* workrate classic. Strowman has a lot of potential but he hasn't had a lot of single's matches so far in his career and they've mostly been against Sin Cara and Big Show, there will be growing pains and probably a couple early duds. We've all seen how quickly hype can turn to backlash amongst the IWC, for that reason I expect to see him on the constant burial list along with Sasha and Roman.


I suppose if he ends up being a heel that's a good thing. We're not supposed to actually like heels.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I suppose if he ends up being a heel that's a good thing. We're not supposed to actually like heels.


You don't believe in "go away heat"? Even if it's not a thing in real life it certainly is on the IWC, imagine never being able to go in a Strowman thread because they all get trolled with non-stop posts by obsessive haters.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You don't believe in "go away heat"? Even if it's not a thing in real life it certainly is on the IWC, imagine never being able to go in a Strowman thread because they all get trolled with non-stop posts by obsessive haters.


You are either liked or you're not.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

As someone that hates the Wyatt family and everything they are involved in, Luke Harper is 10 times better than this dork and deserves this push.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Been loving his backstage segments with Jericho.

- The list
- Good cop/bad cop with Jeri-KO
- Scarf (his I want that one line had me in stitches)


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I have been a fan since he debuted. Always liked his look. He has improved by leaps and bounds. Also not going to lie, once he left his feet that time with that modified drop kick, hell even my wife was like Holy Crap.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

volunteer75 said:


> I have been a fan since he debuted. Always liked his look. He has improved by leaps and bounds. Also not going to lie, once he left his feet that time with that modified drop kick, hell even my wife was like Holy Crap.


Yeah ,it reminds me of Kane back in the day sometimes how agile Braun actually is. He's the sort of guy who makes even something as basic as a flying shoulder block look ridiculous because you just don't expect a guy that size to get airborne. Imagine how much more devastating a jumping spear from Braun would look compared to Roman....


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Yeah ,it reminds me of Kane back in the day sometimes how agile Braun actually is. He's the sort of guy who makes even something as basic as a flying shoulder block look ridiculous because you just don't expect a guy that size to get airborne. Imagine how much more devastating a jumping spear from Braun would look compared to Roman....


I have to agree with you, a spear from that man would look devastating.


----------



## crazydeanambrose (Nov 11, 2014)

he reminds me of "the mountain" of Game of Thrones- Gregor Clegane (? quick google search for name) and that is a good thing! I've always been on the Vince Mcmahon side of supporting big ass wrasslers.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

blackholeson said:


> *Lol. It was never hype he was always legit. Most of you rejected him based on his size alone and the mere fact he had no prior experience on the Independent scene.*


And they will start rejecting him again once he start destroying their indy favorites.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

crazydeanambrose said:


> he reminds me of "the mountain" of Game of Thrones- Gregor Clegane (? quick google search for name) and that is a good thing! I've always been on the Vince Mcmahon side of supporting big ass wrasslers.


Funny thing is Rowan is as big. But Strowman has a huge legit body


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> Two different things completely. Difference between a monster heel and a company face.....not even close.


*
No, they aren't. Roman WAS a monster heel in The Shield. Being in a stable doesn't change that. He NEVER lost until the Wyatt feud. He was always booked to look the strongest. He cleaned up the messes of Ambrose and Rollins, and almost always got the pin after a hot tag. Until dissension was teased and it was clear that WWE wanted to push Roman above both guys, everyone was cool with him as a badass monster heel. This is why I'm going to wait and see how long it takes for people to jump off the Strowman wagon if or when he starts getting booked above their favorites.*


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm not.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

When Strowman starts going over the likes of Zayn and the other flip flop high workrate guys people WILL turn on him, absolutely no doubt about it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Erik. said:


>


Hah that was awesome, I marked.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> And they will start rejecting him again once he start destroying their indy favorites.


And they can all they this is my payback for Royal Rumble 2014 boo Batista will you well boom I got a even bigger guy


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm on the "wait and see what he can do outside of a one on one non-squash match" train.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

He's a lot better and feels like a legitimate monster. They did a good job with changing up his attire slightly so it doesn't look stupid. The hair goes a long way too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AJ making Strowman looking even more like a beast.


----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

He's the first truly massive guy to come down the pike in a while, so I like that. What I don't like his name, and the bits of personality I've seen from him generally come down to BLARGH. Like when Show debuted in WCW, he was a bit similar but he could still get on the mic and rant and rave like a lunatic. WWE's be silent stare at camera breathe heavily direction is never fun.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I must have watched Strowman killing Elsworth about 10 times already :Rollins 

That was the 2nd best moment of the night behind the shock of the main event


----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

Tossing AJ outta the ring was cool, looks like he nearly broke his neck! The toss off the stage...not that, was a "toss", pretty sure when he twirled he nails his wrist on the unbroken table. Very entertaining! That's why I love this show.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

squarebox said:


> When Strowman starts going over the likes of Zayn and the other flip flop high workrate guys people WILL turn on him, absolutely no doubt about it.


Yep and that's absolutely pathetic, no way should a happy go lucky guy that looks like he works for Applebee's go over someone like Braun.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I was legit :woah when he tossed AJ out of the ring like trash, dude is becoming something, hopefully they won't push him at the very top so soon, eh :side:



nyelator said:


> And they can all they this is my payback for Royal Rumble 2014 boo Batista will you well boom I got a even bigger guy


Hello 3ku1, still haven't learned English I see.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There is still hope for the Strowman/Zayn feud :mark:


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

same.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

The Tempest said:


> I was legit :woah when he tossed AJ out of the ring like trash, dude is becoming something, hopefully they won't push him at the very top so soon, eh :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello 3ku1, still haven't learned English I see.


I don't even know/care what thatmeans


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Erik. said:


> There is still hope for the Strowman/Zayn feud :mark:


Yes! Finally. I really think this could be huge for Braun. I have Zayn in the top 3 performers in ring and between his style and Braun's power/agility/charisma this is the program I'm most looking forward to now. Hopefully they don't just make it a squash and done after the beatdown tonight, this could be awesome if they give it the time.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm on board the hype train now. Seems like working with Kane and Big Show has rubbed off on him. For some reason I want him to have a match with Rusev.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I would love to see him go on a monster run with the Universal title or even the US title, but I am sure that they will ruin him in time like they did with Bray.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

His understanding of big man ring psychology is getting better and better. I love that he's not out there trying to perform impressive feats that would shock people that a big man can do that. He keeps his attacks pretty basic and sells them as being effective beciase of how big he is. He really is becoming the guy that can take on the mantle of Kane and Show. Which is a role that this company desperately needs. His dominance coupled with Sami's amazing selling was a true pleasure to watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They've done a great job with his presentation.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't think of a better TV squash match than that :justsayin

Sami sold like a goddam champ for Strowman last night, the way he just flopped about like he had no idea where he was was inspired and the bloody mouth didn't hurt any.


----------



## Varsity (Aug 5, 2016)

I didn't like him at first during his squash matches because I thought they were going to waste him, but seeing him now working with better talent is very fun to watch. The fact he can take on an entire team on his own and I believe it means something.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Zayn selling the absolute shit out of that beatdown Strowman gave him.

I WANT MORE.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> No, they aren't. Roman WAS a monster heel in The Shield. Being in a stable doesn't change that. He NEVER lost until the Wyatt feud. He was always booked to look the strongest. He cleaned up the messes of Ambrose and Rollins, and almost always got the pin after a hot tag. Until dissension was teased and it was clear that WWE wanted to push Roman above both guys, everyone was cool with him as a badass monster heel. This is why I'm going to wait and see how long it takes for people to jump off the Strowman wagon if or when he starts getting booked above their favorites.*


I don't agree at all, was on vacation or I would have seen this sooner. From day one they pushed Roman not as a monster heel but as a "beautiful tough guy" there is a difference. Don't agree, so be it.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

He will be fed to Roman Reigns - the more you hype him the more likely this is gonna happen pretty soon - BELIEVE THAT

:lol


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*He needs a name change. I think his name "Braun Strowman" should be the name Bray Wyatt gave to him in order for him to become part of The Family. He needs to take on his own thing now. Braun is Wyatt Family material and that's something from his past now.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This Strowman hype sure does sound a lot like when Roman was in The Shield. I'll wait until he gets into the title picture and people collectively "realize" he sucks .*


If Braun ends up being as terrible in the ring and on the mic as Roman when given similar opportunities, I'll agree with you. If Braun ends up being pushed at the expense of 90% of the roster for WWE's own selfish reasons, I'll like this post and share it. If he continues to be pushed despite fans clearly not wanting it, even as a face when and if that happens any time soon, I'll reference you as one of the few people who were smart enough to see this coming.

But I want to point out to you right now that it's an extremely unlikely scenario, mostly because what Reigns went through is already not comparable to what Strowman is going through. Braun was actually pretty hated when he first started out on the Wyatt Family. He's now on his own without them to back him up and people are already starting to warm up to him. Reigns was well liked while on the Shield and only when he started out on his own did things start to take a turn of the worst for him. So as far as I'm concerned, your suggested scenario is highly unlikely.

But we'll see :draper2


----------



## Brie Bella (Nov 21, 2016)

He's the best big man we've had in a long while. I just hope he doesn't get fucked over by booking like Ryback did.


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

If they amplify his character he could do great, a US title run, or maybe even winning the Universal Title at some point.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Welcome aboard, I've been on since day 1





*


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

hope WWE hire Julius Bjornson for a WM vs Braun.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

He reminds me a lot of a young Kane, in the sense that we're seeing strength and athleticism that is a bit shocking.

Definitely more charismatic than Kane in the early years though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The guy is so big he can't even stand in hallways :lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

I want to see Strowman show more of that insane functional strength he has. He is legitly one of the strongest people on the planet.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

I like strowman, just want him to add some more explosive moves to his arsenal.

strength wise he is second to none and he can lift anyone with ease.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

chaudry said:


> I like strowman, just want him to add some more explosive moves to his arsenal.
> 
> strength wise he is second to none and he can lift anyone with ease.


*His finisher really should be a power bomb, Vader style.*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Strowman just needs a storyline and feud now. He has gotten over beating up jobbers now its time for a worthy challenger and actual story. Big Show or Mark Henry, even both would be perfect for this.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

we should be careful with this thread. next thing you know, braun is wwe champion before the end of the year and we will all be booing him.

but yes i agree; braun is brilliant.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I liked him on TalkNShop on Jericho's podcast this past week.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> I liked him on TalkNShop on Jericho's podcast this past week.


"Kansas city the home of Baron Corbin, so you know how exciting that place is."

:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish Foley could take a bump


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I wish Foley could take a bump


I shudder at the thought of how over a guy like foley could make a guy like braun
that's what ambrose should be, the foley of this era 

Need to see Braun vs Goldberg


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I was sooooooooo dismissive of Brawn a few months ago, to the point where I was dreading his singles push.

But I can honestly say that yeah, I'm on the bandwagon at the moment. They've done a great job in his overall booking and presentation and he's now truly a monster that shows there's more to him every week.

They'll probably fuck it up but first now, I'm on board.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Braun's WM feud will be tied in with Foley in some capacity. I pretty sure Braun will put his hands on Foley and probably put him out for a month or so. So Foley will need to handpick someone to challenge Braun at WM. Who better than Samoa Joe?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seems like they're slowing down his momentum. 

I can see it now. 2017 ANDRE THE GIANT MEMORIAL BATTLE ROYAL WINNER... BRAUN STROWMAN.

fpalm


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I, too, am on the Braun Strowman hypetrain. He'll be one of the guys that defines this generation of WWE.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's coming.. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Though I do wish he interfered in more matches last night or attacked some superstars backstage to make a point. I also hoped he would attack Owens and Jericho too.

As much as I'd like Strowman with some gold, I do think it's too soon to be honest and I'd have him be built up more, moving on to the bigger guys like Show and simply dominating them to show that he's now that guy.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

They're doing a nice job of using a very limited guy in the exact right way for now. I have no idea how long this can go before his ring experience problem catches up to him or it stops working. Thumbs up for now, this Sami story is working quite well as a way to pivot out of smashing jobbers whilst making two guys look strong.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

But why no Zayn... Still hope he goes to SD.

Strowman should beat Reigns for the US title


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't like his finisher, no disrespect to the British Bulldog but the Running Powerslam should be a signature, it's like the DDT, it's not strong enough anymore to be a finishing move. He should have kept the Reverse Chokeslam.


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

You guys missed it. After the show was over, Jericho hid behind one of the Christmas trees and Owens tried to hand Strowman a Christmas present when Braun was leaving the arena.

Braun never stopped walking but smacked the present out of Owens' hands. And Jericho peeping out from one of the trees when Strowman left was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard :drose

BRAUN!!!!!!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Kishido said:


> But why no Zayn... Still hope he goes to SD.
> 
> *Strowman should beat Reigns for the US title*


This is what this thread is all about. The love for Strowman is for that reason. WWE is using Strowman to help Sami's push but people don't seem to care. Why not? Because a lot of fans already have it in their mind that they want Strowman to be _"The Guy" that beats "The Guy"_ at WM 33. I'm fine with this as long as people are truly committed to Strowman. If he beats Reigns at WM 33 he should continue to his dominance by running through everyone else. They're probably going to build him up for Big Cass to be the one that eventually beats him clean.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Braun is either losing the battle royal or losing to Reigns at WM.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

wwe9391 said:


> Braun is either losing the battle royal or* losing to Reigns at WM.*


If Reigns cleanly defeats Braun at WM fans will bitch about it. But the next night on RAW they won't do anything about it. They could easily show their displeasure for the way Braun was used but instead they'll just boo Reigns instead of cheering for Braun. See the difference? If fans truly feel Braun can be a huge star in the WWE they need to let WWE know about it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Reigns cleanly defeats Braun at WM fans will bitch about it. But the next night on RAW they won't do anything about it. They could easily show their displeasure for the way Braun was used but instead they'll just boo Reigns instead of cheering for Braun. See the difference? If fans truly feel Braun can be a huge star in the WWE they need to let WWE know about it.


Yep they will just who reigns giving him a reaction, giving vince more incentive to push Roman even more. Anti Reigns marks are doing work good for Roman what they booed him than bad


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I just don't see them doing Reigns/Strowman at Wrestlemania. If the WWE are high on both of them, they keep them apart for another year at the minimum.

I hope next week Strowman continues to do the same and destroys guys until Foley GIVES him Zayn. I like the idea of Strowman/Zayn being held off until Wrestlemania. You don't need them to face eachother at the Royal Rumble because the story writes itself. Strowman is DOMINATING, then the ring starts filling up, suddenly Zayn is in the Rumble and he eliminates Strowman, who then jumps back in the ring and throws Zayn over the top rope and continues to dominate and beat him up leaving him unconscious. Eventually leads to the Mania match where Zayn gives him the fight of his life but Strowman ultimately ends up winning. 

You then have Strowman continue to dominate guys, perhaps beating Big Show and retiring him. If you really want to, you then perhaps give him the US title in the Summer (as Reigns I imagine won't have the belt by then) - you have him defend it every time he has the chance, make it legit and you use that belt not only as a TRUE mid card belt but you use it as a way to not only get someone over beating Braun but you put over the belt because beating Braun ends up being an accomplishment in itself (perhaps Zayn ends up beating him the FOLLOWING Wrestlemania for the belt) etc.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Strowman gets it. He is a mountain of a man and sees that he doesn't have to outshine these guys as an in ring performer. He can accomplish just as much by looking scary and intimidating. Basic moveset designed for maximum effect. I'm just enjoying seeing a big man booked properly. I'm not ready to assign him as the guy that beats Reigns at Mania. That's a pretty big deal. He needs to show me that he can sustain this momentum long term before I'm ready to hope for that. If he proves he can do so, then hell yes, that's what I would like to see.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So it looks like people here have no desire to see Zayn go over Braun. Then they want Braun to go over Reigns at WM 33. After that he goes over Brock? Who on earth do you guys want to be THE ONE TO DEFEAT BRAUN?

:nak

^ I'm all for this if this is the guy you all (consensus here, obviously) want to beat Braun. But if it's someone else do tell.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Love me some Strowman, want him to win the Rumble and World title at Wrestlemania, just to piss off all these indy loving groupies, it's about time Vince made a monster.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So it looks like people here have no desire to see Zayn go over Braun. Then they want Braun to go over Reigns at WM 33. After that he goes over Brock? Who on earth do you guys want to be THE ONE TO DEFEAT BRAUN?
> 
> :nak
> 
> ^ I'm all for this if this is the guy you all (consensus here, obviously) want to beat Braun. But if it's someone else do tell.


I love the thought of Zayn in a few years having a match and defeating Strowman - I'd also hope that Strowman suffers loads of losses within that time, I don't want them booking him into a corner and having him lose simply through gimmick matches like at Roadblock etc - it's about how they treat him after that first loss though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Strowman Hype Train.

Get aboard, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Look at my avatar and signature... I'm on the Strowman fan bandwagon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Simon's Gift Of Hell said:


> Look at my avatar and signature... I'm on the Strowman fan bandwagon.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I was watching Max Landis talk about consulting with WWE, and speaking to Seth Rollins and a writer backstage about Strowman and mentioned something along the lines of what happened tonight: Strowman being angry at management and running in on a random match to kill people, just to show that he CAN do that if he wants to. Only I think he said the jobbers he beats down (were supposed to be CW's) end up dumping him out of the ring and Seth disagreed with him saying "Who does that get over?" but it seems like they did a version of that idea tonight. 

Max Landis is saving the WWE, see.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Tonight was awesome. I legit laughed my ass off at Braun using a Christmas tree as a weapon then again at Darren being used as a javelin, then again at the steel stair bowling. Strowman has been the most entertaining giant in years


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

I see the Goldberg booking method is working.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Like Rusev, Strowman has hilarious one-liners. :lmao

"I asked him where Sami Zayn was. He didn't answer fast enough."

"I was multitasking."

HAHAHAHA

:ha


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Braun is great!



sweepdaleg said:


> I see the Goldberg booking method is working.


Translation....

"You people are stupid for cheering for this guy because he is winning alot, I am smarter than you and you are all idiots."

I hope that's not what you are saying because that's how I read it, no offense if I was wrong.

1. Braun paid his dues.
2. Seriously Strowman is so likable, why can't people just cheer for the guy?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Erik. said:


> The Strowman Hype Train.
> 
> Get aboard, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.


So you are the face of the Strowman train? I do seem to recall you being one of the first conductors...lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So looks like Braun is the biggest babyface on Monday Night RAW right now.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> Translation....
> 
> "You people are stupid for cheering for this guy because he is winning alot, I am smarter than you and you are all idiots."
> 
> ...


You book a guy who destroys everyone and he becomes popular. Not a new method to get wrestlers over. I am not saying he doesn't deserve this push but the same format can be used for other wrestlers and I wouldn't be surprised they get over too. You make a dominant heel who isn't a comedy act or a big pussy and people get behind him. Not rocket science.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

sweepdaleg said:


> You book a guy who destroys everyone and he becomes popular. Not a new method to get wrestlers over. I am not saying he doesn't deserve this push but the same format can be used for other wrestlers and I wouldn't be surprised they get over too. You make a dominant heel who isn't a comedy act or a big pussy and people get behind him. Not rocket science.


People abandon the Rusev bandwagon for Strowman and then be completely dumb founded when he too becomes a joke character 6 months later. Where do these people come from? 

:draper2


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

sweepdaleg said:


> You book a guy who destroys everyone and he becomes popular. Not a new method to get wrestlers over. I am not saying he doesn't deserve this push but the same format can be used for other wrestlers and I wouldn't be surprised they get over too. You make a dominant heel who isn't a comedy act or a big pussy and people get behind him. Not rocket science.


Well not always. Umaga fans everywhere? Kozloff? Where are all those Ludwig Borga fans? 

There was not a huge Mongolian Stomper upwelling when he was running over people in the 70's. Or Bota the Witch Doctor in the 80's. Heck the One Man Gang did not get a Mid South fan base when he dominated in the late 80's. 

Seriously the hotshot push does not always work to create a fanbase. It's usually meant to help create someone else's fanbase. Set up a monster for a heel or face to take them down.

Part of me thinks the whole reason they are doing this is so Vince can put Roman over....but I think it's going to backfire. The WWE is going to find out, if they do not already know, they have something here. 

There is a difference between the monster heel push and a legit "this guy has the skills to be our dude push".

I believe Strowman has the goods to actually be that elusive "monster face" that could stick.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tonight was great. This is how a monster heel should be booked. He is really showing what he can do. Hopefully he is booked well after his first loss


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its absurd how entertaining he is. But that's a testament to Braun and a statement on how terrible Raw is; Strowman is the only good thing on Raw. Only entertaining parts of Raw every week are Strowmans segments, and sometimes Rusev.

Crazy to look back when people were freaking out because Braun was rumoured to be facing Taker at this past Mania...now everyone loves the guy.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Like Rusev, Strowman has hilarious one-liners. :lmao
> 
> "I asked him where Sami Zayn was. He didn't answer fast enough."
> 
> ...


"I was multitasking" is a late candidate for 2016 line of the year.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

So Roman wins the Universal Championship and then faces Strowman at WM with Vince trying to get us to boo Mega Macho Man Braun Strowman the whole way.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't get your hopes up. Or else when he starts doing segments with Titus Oneal and Darren Young after Reigns beats him at Mania....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister Sinister said:


> So Roman wins the Universal Championship and then faces Strowman at WM with Vince trying to get us to boo Mega Macho Man Braun Strowman the whole way.


There is part of me that thinks this is a true "monster push" but if it is?.....Vince has lost his mind. Braun has so much more potential.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> Well not always. Umaga fans everywhere? Kozloff? Where are all those Ludwig Borga fans?
> 
> There was not a huge Mongolian Stomper upwelling when he was running over people in the 70's. Or Bota the Witch Doctor in the 80's. Heck the One Man Gang did not get a Mid South fan base when he dominated in the late 80's.
> 
> ...


OH GOD NO. :mj2

Ramen Noodles Reigns should put over Braun Strowman at WM, not the other way around! Strowman should win the US Championship and carry it for 400+ days. He needs a slow burn. And then he can drop the title to go after the World Championship years later.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Braun is one of the few acts that I find entertaining every time I see them. After Mania I'd love to see him and Corbin in a team together, an uneasy alliance based on their mutal love of killing midgets and geeks.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

I just wish he'd shave that stupid beard off. I hate it


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Shock horror, when you book a monster heel as a monster heel people actually enjoy it!

The guy looks like an unstoppable comic book villain. You don't walk down the street and see people like that everyday. I'm surprised so many IWC fans really had no confidence in him.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I honestly believe that the brand split was the best thing that could have happened to Braun. Although he has the Wyatt 'look', he was/is capable of becoming so much more than that. As much as I enjoy Bray & the Wyatt troupe, I'm sure that they always had bigger plans for Strowman further down the line. Or, at least I hope they did.

Since the brand split, and since he's been booked like a monster, I'm really enjoying his work. He's solid in-the-ring and great on the microphone, plus he has the height which is certainly a positive, especially in the current WWE landscape where it isn't important anymore to be 7'0" & 280lbs. If RAW was anything to note, hopefully they're beginning to plant the seed for Reigns/Strowman at 'Mania, with Braun going over and winning the US Title.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Everybody come aboard the Strrrooooooooowwwwwwww Train!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Imagine not finding Strowman entertaining. 

What a sad pathetic life you must have.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A big giant hulking destroyer of worlds is such a breath of fresh air in modern day WWE. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

'The fuck out my way'


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't care for him. His look and mic skills leave a lot to be desired. Maybe I will change my mind eventually in 2017 though, he was beating up jobbers or playing third wheel in the WF for most of the year.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"mic skills leave alot to be desired"


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Erik. said:


> "mic skills leave alot to be desired"


I like Strowman. He is an interesting character and I loved the way he beat Rollins ass.

But you cant seriously tell me he has great mic skills. He just shouts shit in the same voice. And he has never done a promo where he has had to say more than one sentence at a time.

I bet you also think Reigns has terrible mic skills, when he is on another level to Braun.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sweggeh said:


> I like Strowman. He is an interesting character and I loved the way he beat Rollins ass.
> 
> But you cant seriously tell me he has great mic skills. He just shouts shit in the same voice. And he has never done a promo where he has had to say more than one sentence at a time.
> 
> I bet you also think Reigns has terrible mic skills, when he is on another level to Braun.



:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Erik. said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol





> Imagine not finding Strowman entertaining.
> 
> *What a sad pathetic life you must have.*


As a Tottenham fan you probably know what thats like all too well.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock said:


> 'The fuck out my way'


Dammit Brock, you just ninja'd me


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Erik. said:


>


A lot of that spot is on Rollins' athleticism --- he basically leaped.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

redban said:


> A lot of that spot is on Rollins' athleticism --- he basically leaped.


No shit


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

PunkShoot said:


> *This guy, this fucking guy.*
> 
> His mic skills are really solid, He is fucking huge, he is Fast, He is strong, the full package.
> 
> ...


Considering how green he was when they first put him on TV only a year or so ago, it's really apparent that he must be a super hard worker. He's made astounding progress.

His act will never involve putting on 5 star matches, but he has a top notch big man presence. Carries himself like a true star.

I saw him live in August. All the attributes you see on TV are amplified in person. He's big as a mountain and as quick as a cat. He matched speed with an Uso and did a freaking kip up!


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I haven't watched Raw since Survivor series. I just find it hard to believe the Wyatt family guy who said zero things is that great. This seems like more of an anti CW movement than anything else. Because for some reason people who like big guys feel threatened right now. Because we can't have both things, it's gotta be one or the other with those types of people.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Crimson Mask said:


> I haven't watched Raw since Survivor series. I just find it hard to believe the Wyatt family guy who said zero things is that great. This seems like more of an anti CW movement than anything else. Because for some reason people who like big guys feel threatened right now. Because we can't have both things, it's gotta be one or the other with those types of people.


He's not, he's just booked really well and has a good look.

To me he's comparable to Roman Reigns, who people also liked a lot when the Shield was booked well.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> He's not, he's just booked really well and has a good look.
> 
> To me he's comparable to Roman Reigns, who people also liked a lot when the Shield was booked well.


Hey man, thanks for being honest. It's refreshing.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

Strowmam is like the Goro from MK in WWE, his move set is almost too similar and his reverse choke slam is call it a fatality. I CALL HIM GORO since the guy is a human wrecking ball that destroys anything.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

I like strowman a lot he reminds me of old time wrestlers, beliavble looking, strong, doesn't need to do a lot of dumb moves, but im getting a feeling tht people in this thread expect him to be some main event babyface some day...have u look at this man, I could be wrong but theres no way that will happen, he should continue to be a monster who serves as foils for the likes of cena, reigns, authority figures, baron corbin someday, brock, and the top grade wrestlers in the company... also people claiming that he is getting cheers organically and not being forced seems to forget that roman whom I take they are sub referring to got cheered nd people loved him at beginning...its funny how people can change reality to fit their viewpoints...


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

I think a lot of people are starting to like him as he's proving to be the one thing the Raw writers are able to book correctly. He's not all that special.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Will be interesting to see if Reigns and Rollins do the Shield powerbomb through a table to Strowman like they said they would. I wonder if Rollins is strong enough to lift Strowman's massive frame onto Reigns shoulders.:laugh:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Strowman has shown a lot of flashes of being a great dominant big man if they continue to use him right.

Time will tell if he ends up like Big Show, a guy who stayed around the top of the card for years. Or, if he ends up like Khali or Kozlov, who were pushed as monsters at the start but then fizzled out and became comedy characters.

Strowman will either be one or the other, there is no in between.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Funny how once you got him away from the Wyatt Family, he suddenly got better...
> 
> But yeah, Braun's growing on me. The dude has been gold in the backstage segments lately, I loved that one a couple of weeks ago with Chris Jericho when he had Chris' List and wanted him to say please to get it back


I actually don't think that's the reason. He is very inexperienced, so it's natural that he would either improve or completely flop by now. I highly doubt that he would have been fine on his own from the start.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> He's not, he's just booked really well and has a good look.
> 
> To me he's comparable to Roman Reigns, who people also liked a lot when the Shield was booked well.


:ha :ha :ha

Comparable to Roman Reigns? Oh comparable to any motherfucking past professional wrestler who got succes because of good booking.

Good booking is indispensable to any wrestler, saying thisn like "oh he sucks, he's booked right" is probably biggest nonsense and stupidity I've read this site.

No wrestler is good without good booking, NONE


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Similar to what others have said. I don't think that Strowman is all that special BUT he plays his monster role really well and he's one of the very few things booked well and correctly on the show which makes him stand out. He's become one of the things I look forward to most on RAW because what they're doing just works. 

I'm wondering what the end game is with it though, are they pushing him to the world title? Because if not, the push isn't even going to work. They've booked him as the strongest thing on the show, so it needs to result in his winning the world title really. Otherwise it'll likely fail.


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm somewhat on the hype train, so long as they use him properly to get Sami Zayn "over" Monday Night.

This is the match that will MAKE Sami Zayn. 

I just thought of something crazy.... Since I can't see a future of Braun losing and him NOT wanting revenge...

These guys have a crazy main event, as to be expected. But then.... BOTH guys get counted for 10... the ref rings the bell and calls the match. Then they get up at the same time. Stare into eachothers eyes... realize that no one is as crazy as they are and out of mutual respect form an alliance. 

Sami can "turn heel" and go off the deep end cutting great promos and add more "edge" to his character walking around invincible with Stroman.

Take the US Title and do something with it. Sami with the US Title and Stroman at his side. Yeah, that.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Strowman reminds of a guy I worked with down in Philly back in '04 named Sylvester Terkay. Brisco was down on a scouting trip and asked me to work with the kid, teach him the ropes and show him what he's got. Before the match I told Sylv to work snug and make everything look crisp, and to use his boxing background as a gimmick. He came up with the idea to shoot punch me to work the boys and also work Gerry, and me being the veteran could make it work.

I was sold on the kid, we planned a short 5 minute match showcasing Sylv's strength and striking ability. Little did I know the mark had freakin' knuckle dusters in his trunks and was about to shoot on me for real. Anyway long story short, I took Sylv through to the finish when I saw the dusters, shoot ducked the punch and took him down with a single leg shoot style and wrapped that a**hole's arm in a tight-ass kimura. The kid was freaking out and begged me to release the hold but I had that sumb*tch locked in tight. Smiley came in and hooked a triangle choke on me but I got free and took him down with a guillotine and he passed out. By now the kid was back up complaining to the ref but I saw red man, the kid was tryna make it to the 'E at my expense, and nobody shoots on me, son.

I squared that punk up, headbutted him and broke his damn ribs into pieces with hard legit fists, not a work. Haku always told me never to take a fool lightly so I clobbed him with his own brass knucks and left him in a pool of his own blood.

I then put a kimura on Smiley and snapped his damn arm off as a warning to the young punks in the locker room looking to make a name at my expense. Brisco then got me blacklisted from WWE so I won't be going there anytime soon. Anyway I'm currently up in Ontario training with Lance and it's a total shoot, these young kids think it's a game man, but for shoot this business can be brutal and I damn near have given my life to this business.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm in as well ,he has "IT".


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Erik. said:


> :mark: :mark:


:lmao @ Ambrose just watching Ellsworth get eliminated.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Erik. said:


> :mark: :mark:


Ellsworth shouldn't have been in the Rumble, but I was fulfilled after seeing that.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

I think Braun will be okay, well maybe considering you can never be sure with this company, but he did get the most eliminations by a mile and dominated most of the Rumble. A win against Reigns at Fast Lane via Undertaker interference or DQ finish is all us Strowman fans can hope for at this point.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

WWE have really done a remarkable job with Braun. I'm normally the first to shit on WWE writers and booking, but I'll give credit where credit is due. They've done everything they've had to to make him look good, and it's paid off.

Hopefully he gets a Universal Title run in 2017. He's the best monster they've had in a long time.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Too slow and too stiff. He's stiff as a board. Brock would snap em in half. :troll


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

He was the only current guy who got over last night and had decent booking, we'll besides the obvious one.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought he looked great on Raw last night. Really can't wait to see his continued development.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Strowman has continued to deliver week after week, he's been the highlight of RAW for me for a while now, I really enjoyed the Heel vs Heel booking with him and KO last night , it's always fresh when we get something different rather than the typical Face vs Heel booking. Strowman cut a great promo threatening to "break Owens in half" he's a perfect Monster. The future is looking so bright, I just hope WWE don't drop the ball as it's taken them years to finally get someone to fill that Monster role and Strowman has worked so hard and he's continuously proving that he's the monster of this era. The brand split has benefited Braun big time, he's been super entertaining.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

Couldn't agree more. Surprisingly impressed with everything he's done so far for someone still so new to the game. I remember the very first time he was given a mic as part of the Wyatt family and it blew me away at how natural he was at talking. It's only improved since then. I think he's doing a really good job in the ring as well. Listening to his interview on Talk Is Jericho and some other pieces here and there he seems like a really nice and humble guy out of character as well. He has all the tools to be something special. In the current climate of fans being overly analytical and critical of the product (rightly so as well) seeing how many positive comments he's received both on here and on social media makes me really happy. I know when he first debuted most of the initial reactions were negative. "Vince's wet dream. Too green. Another body guy, yawn." Etc Etc. But he's really getting it done. Even the fans who generally support the indy guys and girls and prefer flippy midget wrestling have warmed to him.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I like him as well and I celebrated when he was eliminated by Baron Corbin and thats what a real heel should do.Him and Corbin are now my new favourites.Both of them were hated by IWC initially


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

been a fan for a while now and he just seems to get better and better

Loved his part in the Rumble


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

:Rollins when he kicked Jericho before the match and killed him through a table. That was bad ass 

Its taken WWE many years but in Strowman I believe they have finally found someone who can be the main full time monster after many years of relying for too long on the likes of Kane/Big Show etc 

Leaving the Wyatt family might have been the end of him but he has slimmed down, had effective booking since and every time he comes out I'm looking forward to seeing him kill someone. His promo voice is pretty good and amazing thing is he is still a rookie in many ways. Plenty of development left for him to come!

He looked super awkward out there at the beginning of his main roster career when he appeared but to me he has earned his place as a part of RAW now.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I've never seen one guy improve so fast out of nowhere

This time last year he looked so awkward in the ring and was very uncomfortable on the mic. Honestly he was a slightly scarier version of Eric Rowan.

Now he's established a character, can actually perform wrestling moves, and sounds natural on the mic

Definitely a good monster heel for the next decade or whatever


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Strowman is the only thing keeping me watching Raw, which is ridiculous since 4 of my top 5 are on Raw but unlike them he hasn't been subject to awful booking... yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strowman moved down the list of things to watch on Raw after last night's angle, but he's still an interesting character on the show and being booked decently.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Strowman is proof that good long term booking works. They started small with squash matches that a bunch of people complained about but they still worked. Slowly but surely he got more over and more opportunities to shine and is now one of the more compelling characters on the show.

Not because he’s a great worker. Not because he’s a great talker (though he’s not bad). But because he looks like a monster and they’ve done a great job of making him look like a monster.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

He was the highlight of the Royal Rumble for me.

Then Corbin was simply because he eliminated him. Strowman is so impressive, ahh.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep, he was also my MVP of the Rumble as well. The guy has had such a dramatic turn around ever since the brand split. He's got himself in phenomenal shape, the hair style really fucking suits him, and he certainly looks less hesitant in the ring than he did a year ago. His mic work is pretty ordinary but that's totally irrelevant for a guy like him.

Hats off to the guy - he's put the work in, and he has no problem retaining that monster aura even when other guys get the upper hand on him frequently.

Only thing he really needs to work on is his downright clumsiness. I don't think he realises his own strength sometimes (the way he eliminated Ellsworth made me wince) but he's definitely heading in the right direction. I would not be surprised if he wins the world title later this year, although personally I think it's too soon.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re:*

I'm on the Strowman hype train too, it feels good to finally have a larger than life tough guy again. A nice change from all of the flippy midgets.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Without a doubt the highlight of RAW every week has been Strowman for me. Hoping he seriously kills Roman next week. Like give me a god damn Brock type meltdown where Strowman does anything he can to find and kill Roman...then the inevitable burial at Fastlane. Fuck that no just let it be a dirty finish. I can always hope.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

The guy talked about how he'd sell for guys but he'd make them work for it on Stone Cold's podcast, you see it in every match he has and it really works.

He's so explosive and powerful, fantastic to watch.


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

*Re:*



Mra22 said:


> I'm on the Strowman hype train too, it feels good to finally have a larger than life tough guy again. A nice change from all of the flippy midgets.


Yep. It is so refreshing to see a truly monstrous presence on the scene again. Let's hope they continue a relatively slow build with him so as to avoid burning through his viable opponents.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

So far so good which is something i never imagined saying. It will make a nice change to see a genuine monster heel in the main event scene.

I was pleasantly surprised with his mic work on Monday's Raw which is an added bonus as he came across very comfortable. Anytime he comes out i am intrigued by him and what he is going to do. He also had some very good spots at the Rumble, The Ellsworth elimination in particular. I don't mark for the guy but i don't hate him either, let's see where they go with this one.

I hope all this hype and build hasn't been just so Reigns can knock him down a peg or 2 in the same way heels used to be built solely for Cena to destroy.

The biggest compliment i can give Braun is that i can overlook his in ring deficiencies, not everyone has to be amazing in the ring, a good gimmick and look can go a loooooooong way and it's something the roster has missed in recent years.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Love when he talks because he sounds legit. He clearly looks legit. However, his attire screams "Walking Dead".*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome showing again from Strowman on Raw.

I like the story of Strowman being put in these pointless matches against jobbers - it's angering him and he's not happy. It's a shame Foley can't take a bump because I could quite easily have seen Strowman destroy him for not giving Strowman what he wants, though I suppose they could always cut to Foley face down with the room smashed up and just play it off as Strowman attacked him for not giving him the competition.

Nice beat down at the end too. I'm actually really looking forward to the match at Fast Lane - it's going to be an all out HOSS fight. An all out brawl from start to finish. I'm intrigued as to how they end the match too. I doubt they will undo all of Brauns hardwork by having him lose clean in the match - I guess he could get himself disqualified or Reigns may snap and start hitting him with a chair etc.

I always seem to hear people say that he'll be used to put over Cena like Rusev, Umaga etc. were used for Cena but I think it's different with Strowman - once he settles down and is a bit more humanised so to speak, he'll be a great hand in terms of being a legit strongman heel with the strength and power to back up his threats or he'll be a badass tweener who will attack heels too (I mean he's already gone up against Owens etc.), I can see more a Mark Henry Hall of Pain run then a Rusev foreign heel run because the latter is limited.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm very lukewarm about him but I don't hate him.
Waiting to see how it goes.

He is better than the average "push him like he's a monster" cog in the machine


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

He's getting better and better. the problem with the ppl on this forum is that when ppl like braun and baron debut, they expect them to be on the same level as kane/taker. they dont give them a chance to grow and learn and improve.


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

As long as he isn't fed to Roman at Fastlane then he is being built really well. Perhaps a US title run somewhere along the line would be good. 

He has long term potential for sure.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I wasn't a fan of him when he first debuted, but he's been growing on me more and more since the brand split. WWE have done a surprisingly good job of building him up so far, hopefully they don't mess things up.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, i'm loving how they are treating him right now.. he's really entertaining aswell..


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Imagine he goes over Reigns with some fuckery happening like Undertaker distracting Reigns which sets up for their match at Mania.


----------



## jky2k15 (Aug 26, 2015)

Praying they don't waste it. While the Undertaker costing Reigns would be great, I forsee Reigns vanquishing Strowman, and some less obvious option being how the feud starts.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I am more than ready for :braun to be the champion of the Universe. BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :braun


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

doesnt even make sense for roman to go over both braun and taker. save braun for another day in the future. taker's chances of making it to next years WM are the extremely slim with the injuries and surgeries he keeps having. Braun should win this match, hopefully clean, or with taker distraction.

then again, this is wwe we r talking about


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

There has to be Taker interference and then Braun wins...




BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN.


:braun


----------



## grafyte (Dec 25, 2016)

Braun is awesome. He's a current fav of mine. Love giving him British Bulldog's powerslam. Very nice choice in a finisher. Better than the reverse chokeslam he was doing. But yes, push Strowman!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm on team Strowman too.

Great talent, one that really shined since the brandsplit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Loved seeing him get the upper hand on Roman two weeks in a row.


BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN.

:braun


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Solid big man match with Henry too. Nice to see the front kick is back, it's still so impressive to see someone his size to do something like that. I still feel he's holding back so much more and I just reckon he's saving a lot of it for when he has a big PPV match which he hasn't had yet, maybe we'll see it against Reigns at Fast Lane.

Also loved the beat down on Reigns on Raw too. He's getting the upper hand which is good. I believe that's two weeks in a row now. There is still 2 Raw's left until Fast Lane too I believe so will be interesting at how they play it out. I possibly think we're likely to get Reigns get the upper hand next week and probably pull a chair out and then Strowman gets the upper hand on the go home show, unless that just ends in an all out brawl where both men are separated by a lot of superstars so no one gains the upper hand going into Fast Lane.

Strowman's momentum moving like..


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

@Erik. braun did a dropkick last night??


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DELETE said:


> @Erik. braun did a dropkick last night??


More of a jumping front kick which we've seen him do before, I guess it's a modified drop kick but it's still damn impressive to see something like that from someone his size. It's a shame he hasn't pulled out the kip-up we know he can do. 

Here is the modified drop kick:


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Erik. said:


> More of a jumping front kick which we've seen him do before, I guess it's a modified drop kick but it's still damn impressive to see something like that from someone his size. It's a shame he hasn't pulled out the kip-up we know he can do.
> 
> Here is the modified drop kick:


 I was watching EC on my phone and I heard cole say he did a dropkick and I was like WTF? I didnt even think that was possible lol. Thx for the gif


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Graw (Sep 25, 2015)

I've loved this guy ever since they re packaged him after he left the Wyatt family, he has it all and this might just be me but for the first time in a long time WWE have a star that I want to see every match they have because they all have that 'big fight feel'. (Lesnar too but hes been around for years now)

Fuck it im embracing my inner mark.. why the fuck arnt there any Strowman shirts on WWE.com ?????


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Erik. said:


> :banderas


I'm stealing this gif and put it on my sig. >


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> It does have a certain parallel doesn't it.
> 
> The main difference, I would deduce is once Reigns was split from The Shield, his flaws were exposed. And add to that, he was pushed while being very green and flawed. Also, there were several character missteps with his development over the past 2-3 years.
> 
> Strowman has been allowed to work to moreso hone his monster skills with jobbers and find his niche and create a _*consistent*_ character to base his work off of. People like consistency. Keeping the promos short and sweet with the deep menacing voice adds to the character.


Strowman wrestles far better than Roman did when The Shield broke, and is likely on par or better than him now, as they start letting him bring out his moveset to wow people with.

Just out of curiousity.. has Roman ever done a kip up? At this point its practically a requirement for anybody to be able to do it if Strowman can.

Its just so easy for a guy with any sort of size to rest on his laurels when it comes to the in-ring work, and that was Reigns while he was in The Shield. Heck, it took Cena YEARS of limited-move formula wrestling before he ever was able to be seen as serviceable in the ring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Does anyone else feel Strowman will be drafted to Smackdown when the draft comes around?

I feel they'll do their best to keep building Strowman and keep him AWAY from the likes of Lesnar etc. - but will have him eventually go over the top guys on Smackdown after continued improvement.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

No, no, no ,no...! Strowman can't sell! If a guy can't sell he can't tell a good story in the ring. No one wants to see a one sided match all the time. They are pushing him way to fast. He's like what was done with Luger a long time ago, that got the crap beat out of Luger by Bruiser Brody.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Been telling man Strowman is a god


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lewdog1976 said:


> No, no, no ,no...! Strowman can't sell! If a guy can't sell he can't tell a good story in the ring. No one wants to see a one sided match all the time. They are pushing him way to fast. He's like what was done with Luger a long time ago, that got the crap beat out of Luger by Bruiser Brody.


They are pushing him way too fast?

- He's been on the main roster for near on 2 years. 
- Had one title shot and lost.
- Has never won anything meaningful, knocked out of the Rumble twice and was one of the first people to eliminated at Survivor Series.
- Hasn't gone over anyone huge. 

He's simply being booked like a legit strong man competitor should be booked and it's refreshing.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Erik. said:


> They are pushing him way too fast?
> 
> - He's been on the main roster for near on 2 years.
> - Had one title shot and lost.
> ...


Come on... they have booked the guy like he is a huge wrestling star that no one should be able to beat. In real life that might be true, but this is wrestling entertainment not real life. If it were real life Kevin Owens would be serving the catering and not eating it. :grin2:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Strowman is being built perfectly atm


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Lewdog1976 said:


> No, no, no ,no...! Strowman can't sell! If a guy can't sell he can't tell a good story in the ring. No one wants to see a one sided match all the time. They are pushing him way to fast. He's like what was done with Luger a long time ago, that got the crap beat out of Luger by Bruiser Brody.


 Selling is exactly what Strauman is great at though.

He makes people work to chop him down and it works perfectly.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

Choo-choo, motherfuckers.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That kip up, looking like a couple of heavyweights in wcw/nwo revenge going through a soft grapple reversal exchange. Now THAT'S video game style wrasslin' that I can buy into.

:moyes1



BehindYou said:


> Selling is exactly what Strauman is great at though.
> 
> He makes people work to chop him down and it works perfectly.


The second sentence is so true.

In fairness to a lot of people who watch current WWE, they possibly only know of this smaller wrestler "workrate era", so the psychology of wrestling like a true giant (a rarity nowadays) might be lost on them. Strowman isn't a guy who should be bumping and looking for sympathy throughout a match, but one who should build to a big moment where showing ass and looking in peril actually ends up meaning something. If anything, Big Show's overzealous efforts to bump and sell (combined with long term poor booking) has really taken away from his true appeal as a giant.





I'm definitely in the camp that thinks Braun's booking has been perfect up to now. Debuted via a strong angle with the Wyatt's where he was protected when really green and was allowed to find his feet while contributing big impact moments. It made him feel like a threat without exposing him, or even overexposing him by giving away too much too soon. Since he has been ready to go it alone he has mainly been restricted to squash matches which highlight his (many) athletic positives. Now he looks like he has some semblance of knowing how to work a good old style match and WWE are taking the training wheels off. 

All the while he has been gradually working his way through the card. For me this is the correct approach, unlike many of WWE's post-2008 debuting new acts, who were hot shotted to main events, before dropping to midcard level when they were proven to not be over enough. So, instead of essentially burning through an entire career's worth of progression/angles/feuds in a short time, Braun should have some real quality longevity.

If WWE continue on this path and Strowman continues to unlock his potential then there's a long term top guy in the making there... and possibly even a star in an era of no real star quality/value.

BRRRRAAAAAUUUUUUUNNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nope, I'm not buying into his garbage selling no matter how you spin it. When he gets hit in the face he barely sells it whatsoever. I don't care how big you are, when you get hit in the face by a grown man it is going to make you react, and his sells on it are HORRIBLE. Even as a "Giant" he has to know how to sell.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Nope, I'm not buying into his garbage selling no matter how you spin it. When he gets hit in the face he barely sells it whatsoever. I don't care how big you are, when you get hit in the face by a grown man it is going to make you react, and his sells on it are HORRIBLE. Even as a "Giant" he has to know how to sell.


I don't know if you can blame Braun for that honestly... this character is the type of thing Vince crafted time and again during the Hogan era: the unstoppable monster that no sells anything..... until he comes up against his superman. 

That is why I am not on the hype train like some. He does some nice little things, but he is a monster heel and monster heels are garbage for stories and garbage for long term interest. It's a one and done stereotype. If Strowman can't sell (and I haven't seen him sell well even pre monster heel) then he is a flash in the pan that will go absolutely nowhere.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

He'll do well I think. I like Corbin a bit more though. Both guys have top level heel written all over them.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> I don't know if you can blame Braun for that honestly... this character is the type of thing Vince crafted time and again during the Hogan era: the unstoppable monster that no sells anything..... until he comes up against his superman.
> 
> That is why I am not on the hype train like some. He does some nice little things, but he is a monster heel and monster heels are garbage for stories and garbage for long term interest. It's a one and done stereotype. If Strowman can't sell (and I haven't seen him sell well even pre monster heel) then he is a flash in the pan that will go absolutely nowhere.


Is he the country boy Great Khali?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Is he the country boy Great Khali?


He's a better worker than Khali, but then so are you and I for that matter. As far as "monster heel!" that becomes a joke after the monster portion is vanquished... it's a high probability. I actually don't know of many monster heels that survived losing the mystique in the post territory era.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He's just a monster.

He'll work better as a face too


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> He's a better worker than Khali, but then so are you and I for that matter. As far as "monster heel!" that becomes a joke after the monster portion is vanquished... it's a high probability. I actually don't know of many monster heels that survived losing the mystique in the post territory era.


I think it would also help him if he had a better finisher then the running body slam. Of course I don't want to see another big guy doing the choke slam, there are too many of those. I also don't want to see him doing the spear, too many of those... I'm surprised Vince hasn't made him do the bear hug as his finisher. Isn't that what he started out doing when he very first started? He did a bear hug until they passed out?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Braun is great, haven't seen TOO much of his stuff but his matches with Sami were fucking fantastic. The other little bits I've seen of him have been great as well, definitely enjoying big brother Braun.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Erik. said:


> He's just a monster.
> 
> He'll work better as a face too


echoing the heyman promo here but id have strowman be romans 'yeah but' for at least 2/3 years 

this feuds just a taste, these two will go at it for years


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

glad that i jumped in to the strowman hype train before 2017!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Dude was put in a wrist lock and he rolled through then kipped up. If this ain't enough to get anyone hyped then what the heck. Big Show lost his agility very quickly as he piled on size, let us pray Strowman does not.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We had a good run, didn't we guys?

What was it? 8 months?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

All for Roman....

Sad.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Erik. said:


> We had a good run, didn't we guys?
> 
> What was it? 8 months?


Yeah man but we what was coming. Damn shame.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can only hope they just build him back up now and as soon as possible.

Get a solid feud under his belt. I hope they didn't have him lose his first match simply because they have NOTHING for him going into Mania and he's just going to win the battle royal. Big Show looked strong tonight, just have Strowman go for him and retire him at Wrestlemania and go from there.

When a guy Strowman's size has the agility to kip-up, run at his speed and do a fucking splash off the top rope with that amount of height, you don't ruin that.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

news flash, the train is off the tracks.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel sorry for the first guy that has to take that splash. I'm not that bothered he looked strong throughout and basically it can be spun that he beat himself with a high risk move.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

To take away the positives, Strauman proved tonight beyond a shadow of a doubt that he is an elite level bigman.

His psychology and selling tonight was on top form, he looked like a monster despite the loss.

Dat Spear reversal and Splash tho....


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THE HEIGHT :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, Strowman proved he belongs in the main event after that showing.

Still don't like that his first lost came now. And I don't hate Reigns or anything, but I just didn't think now was the time for Strowman to lose to anyone.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm officially off the train. 

It was fun gents.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I think the early loss was the right move, the longer you draw the undefeated monster shit out, the further they fall when they finally lose; look at Rusev. Now he can be built back up as a more developed act with some weaknesses and an actual story arc. It's unfortunate that his first loss had to come to Reigns but aside from Reigns, Lesnar, Goldberg, Taker or Cena, nobody else on the roster would've been believable beating him and let's face it, you guys would've been crying "buried" had he lost to any of them. In fact, you would've been crying buried had he lost to anybody except AJ Styles or Kenny Omega.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

So who's off the train now?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> So who's off the train now?


Not me. Strowman for president 2020.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

:maury


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

A loss is not what buries a wrestler, it's how that wrestler is booked after the loss that determines if they're on the verge of being buried or not. Strowman's size is his saving grace and besides they had him dominate Reigns for weeks so technically Reigns should have won.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Mad Jester said:


> A loss is not what buries a wrestler, it's how that wrestler is booked after the loss that determines if they're on the verge of being buried or not. Strowman's size is his saving grace and besides they had him dominate Reigns for weeks so technically Reigns should have won.


This is the same guy whose been screaming at the top of his lungs after pretty much every single one of his televised matches for more competition.

He gets that competition only to end up being humbled, mind you this is also the same guy that backed down to Goldberg and also Lesnar/Show was it?

You cannot give a monster that kind of a booking and have him lose to Roman the way he did tonight, a loss does not bury a wrestler yes but this loss sure did bury Strowman.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> This is the same guy whose been screaming at the top of his lungs after pretty much every single one of his televised matches for more competition.
> 
> He gets that competition only to end up being humbled, mind you this is also the same guy that backed down to Goldberg and also Lesnar/Show was it?
> 
> You cannot give a monster that kind of a booking and have him lose to Roman the way he did tonight, a loss does not bury a wrestler yes but this loss sure did bury Strowman.


With Big Show, they had Strowman beat him. With Bill Goldberg and Brock Lesnar, what did you expect? It's Bill Goldberg and Brock Lesnar. With Roman Reigns, what did you expect? It's Roman Reigns

If you've been a long time viewer of this product, you know it could have been much worse than what happened with Reigns and if Strowman wasn't as big as he is, it probably would've been.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Mad Jester said:


> With Big Show, they had Strowman beat him. With Bill Goldberg and Brock Lesnar, what did you expect? It's Bill Goldberg and Brock Lesnar. With Roman Reigns, what did you expect? It's Roman Reigns
> 
> If you've been a long time viewer of this product, you know it could have been much worse than what happened with Reigns and if Strowman wasn't as big as he is, it probably would've been.


It sure could have been a lot worse but don't for a second undermine what has already taken place.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> It sure could have been a lot worse but don't for a second undermine what has already taken place.


I'm not undermining anything. Strowman was a priority but he was never Vince's top priority. Reigns on the other hand is Vince's top priority so what happened was inevitable. Don't for a second minimize that. Furthermore they had John Cena beat Baron Corbin but Corbin bounced back from that because they're still serious about getting him over. Which correlates with the point I made earlier which is Strowman can survive getting beaten by Reigns as long as he's not booked into a corner afterwards.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Mad Jester said:


> I'm not undermining anything. Strowman was a priority but he was never Vince's top priority. Reigns on the other hand is Vince's top priority so what happened was inevitable. Don't for a second minimize that. Furthermore they had John Cena beat Baron Corbin but Corbin bounced back from that because they're still serious about getting him over. Which correlates with the point I made earlier which is Strowman can survive getting beaten by Reigns as long as he's not booked into a corner afterwards.


Corbin wasn't getting the monster push Braun's been getting, that is THE REASON and the only reason why I feel Braun was buried.

Brah, you can't with a straight face tell me Braun wasn't buried after witnessing the last 4 months of his push, go back and watch all the shit and then end the night with a replay of tonight's match and come back and tell me Bruan doesn't look like a geek.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Rated R™;66057225 said:


> Corbin wasn't getting the monster push Braun's been getting, that is THE REASON and the only reason why I feel Braun was buried.
> 
> Brah, you can't with a straight face tell me Braun wasn't buried after witnessing the last 4 months of his push, go back and watch all the shit and then end the night with a replay of tonight's match and come back and tell me Bruan doesn't look like a geek.


How far did you think they were going to go with Strowman? By your logic, they should have had him win the Royal Rumble but they didn't. Instead, they had him eliminated by Corbin and he didn't even make the final four but he survived that. He was a monster among men they weren't high on, it wasn't going to be the same toward someone they were high on. 

You can't with a straight face tell me that you honestly believed Vince was going to have Reigns get dominated for weeks on in by Strowman and then have Strowman proceed to beat him at Fastlane on top of that. For Vince it's always been top baby face > monster heel, I don't get why you thought Strowman was going to be the exception to that. I'm going to wait and see how Strowman is treated after the loss to determine if he's on the verge of looking like a geek.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RIP Braun Strowman.

We've all seen it time after time in the WWE/F. Big badass monster heel, loses once to the top babyface...and then they never recover.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

dont tell me you all have stopped liking strowman because he lost a match


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

He can pick himself back up


----------



## SmarkSideOfTheMoon (Oct 25, 2016)

*Strowman Appreciation Thread*

I could make a thread on this guy's frog splash off the top rope alone. Anyone saying Strowman was "squashed" last night at fastlane is crazy; everyone and their mom knew Reigns was gonna get the pin. But the match itself was carried by Braun Strowman. I have been skeptical on his ability to sell, but last night he did a perfect job of remaining strong (took at least 4 superman punches before falling to the ground, which tells you how much of a head-on Vine has for him), selling his knee injury pretty damn well, and didn't allow Reigns to look superior at any point (took him 3 tries to get Strowman up for the Samoan drop if you paid attention to that). He also unvieled some new offense including his own Samoan drop (good heel move), the reverse chokeslam, running spinebuster, etc. Then back to the top rope spot. Holy crap, I don't think I've ever seen anyone get that high and go that far off the ropes. That was freakishly athletic: it's sad because I don't think they would risk anyone actually taking that bump from Strowman. 

So overall:

New Offense
Selling
Storytelling
Endurance (20 minute match)
Spots
Good Heel tendencies
Mixed reaction from the crowd 

People are overblowing the fact that he lost last night to Roman Reigns... he's Roman Reigns and it's WM season, he's not eating a pin at Fastlane. We need to appreciate the character that Braun Strowman has evolved into over the last 5-6 months as a singles star. I've had my doubts but he has officially won me over.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Strowman Appreciation Thread*

big fan, the loss yesterday though unfortunate hasnt really damaged him
hell he had a great match and showed me roman vs strowman should be revisited


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Huge Strowman mark and I agree with you. I can't remember the last time I've seen a man that size get the height and distance from a top rope splash like that. That shit was crazy. I didn't want him to lose clean yet, but yeah you sort of knew the golden boy was gonna win after the destruction he took the weeks prior to FL. I hope there's a long term plan for him, or at very least he squashed every other person in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal. I'm talking like him eliminating everybody.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Strowman Appreciation Thread*

Just look at my sig

Strowman is fine dudes stop overreacting


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Strowman Appreciation Thread*

There is already a hype train.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Strowman Appreciation Thread*

He was fantastic last night. I just hope they have something worthwhile for him to do at WM. Really this feud should have culminated then instead of AssLane.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Strowman Appreciation Thread*

I think he's kinda overrated. And he bores me. He is the same as every other monster they've built up. He'll eventually start getting ridiculous storylines that involve doing dances with Summer Rae or something


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Strowman Appreciation Thread*

Oh god :fpalm


----------



## juice4080 (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Strowman Appreciation Thread*

best prospect i've seen in the last decade at least...this guy has IT...if there's one guy on the roster who is face of the company material it's strowman....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The people saying he'll be just fine probably said Rusev would be fine since he's really talented then said there's no way Braun just loses clean. 

His size helps him so hopefully that keeps him out of midcard hell for a while.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> The people saying he'll be just fine probably said Rusev would be fine since he's really talented then said there's no way Braun just loses clean.
> 
> His size helps him so hopefully that keeps him out of midcard hell for a while.


A foreign heel always has a shelf life though.

Strowman to his advantage was born in North America.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just a reminder that the hype was there long before his feud with Reigns..


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Just a reminder that the hype was there long before his feud with Reigns..


be interesting to see who dismissed him in this thread an if theyve changed their minds


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

There was a hype train for him before Roman but he would of not have gotten over as big if it wasn't for Roman. The hype train that was started on novemeber would have gone off the rails by January if it wasn't for Roman


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Could anyone make a gif out of Strowman kicking Apollo Crews on the back? That was fucking awesome.


----------



## WrestlingFxnxtic (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been a fan of Strowman since Mania this year, and I'll tell you why. I know he's supposed to be this big monster, because of the character he plays, but I met him at Axxess this year, and he was the sweetest thing ever. I'm talking incredibly polite and well-mannered, and that to me, is one of the biggest reasons why I will always choose to get behind a wrestler. If you're a jerk outside the ring, it kills it for me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> There was a hype train for him before Roman but he would of not have gotten over as big if it wasn't for Roman. The hype train that was started on novemeber would have gone off the rails by January if it wasn't for Roman


But that's silly. 

Many superstar need others to get over, it's called showing they belong. Austin got more over by feuding with Hart. Then he got even more over by feuding with Vince. They rolled with the momentum and look what happened. 

You have no idea if the hype would have went off the rails at all. Not really sure what facts you're basing that off.

He had a match with Big Show and got the crowd invested. He went face to face with Taker and got this is awesome chants. He went head to head with Lesnar and got the biggest reaction of the night. Reigns weren't involved with any of them. Has his presence and reactions heightened due to feuding with Reigns? Of course. Reigns is being positioned as the top guy, a guy who has main evented three Manias in a row and a 3x world champion. 

This HELPS him. It got more eyes on him than feuding with others may not have done and he's excelled.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MusicMetalDemon said:


> Could anyone make a gif out of Strowman kicking Apollo Crews on the back? That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Best fucking shape of his life.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

WOA Most Overrated (2016)

MOST OVERRATED
ROMAN REIGNS (242) 1,516
Braun Strowman (72) 719
Baron Corbin (57) 564
Cody Rhodes (52) 519
Sexy Star (53) 481
Timothy Thatcher (48) 332
Brock Lesnar (25) 247
Sheamus (26) 240
Dean Ambrose (21) 234
Seth Rollins (17) 190

Funny how things have changed and now everyone loves Strowman when they counted him out without him having a chance to show what he was capable of.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm on the bandwagon. He's truly improved over the last year.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Braun is a legit stud...even his promos are getting better. It looks like he listened to constructive criticism and actually worked on his weaknesses. Which is why he deserves his push and the opportunity to be UC. 

He has the most badass catchphrase too, "I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!"

It never gets old watching him annihilate anyone who dares to step up to him in the ring. My favorite thing is watching his backstage brawls, that's where the magic happens. I completely marked out when he wheeled Roman on the stretcher and then flipped his ass off the loading dock. I think he and Roman have a shit ton of chemistry together, something I didn't really see coming. 

I know some people didnt like GBOF, but the ambulance crash scene is my favorite highlight of the year so far. I gained a lot more respect for Roman after he pulled off that stunt...it's not as easy to do that kind of stuff as it might seem.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There's still room guys.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

What a performance from the big man tonight. Amazing.

******3/4 match.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Braun is the fucking MAN! Only a matter of time before he finally gets some gold!


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Had the crowd in the palm of his hands, what a beast!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

If WWE made a "I'm not finished with you!" shirt with no corny cartoons, shit on the back or big ass WWE tags on it, it would sell like a prime NWO shirt right about now.


----------

